# Well Guys, its been fun..............



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Well Guys, 

I made a huuuuuge decision today. Been in the Coast Guard now for 4 years and was set to get out and join the civilian world come July 25th,2009.

My discharge and separation papers were on the board just waiting for my signature and it was done..........i was free and was back to normal civilian life

I thought long and hard about it for a few hours and thinking about all the "what ifs" i did get out, where would i work, how would i pay my medical bills, how long will that job last with today's economy ect........well after racking my head off the wall for a few hours, i finally gave my signature up....Not to be discharged though. I re-enlisted today for another 3 years. Looks like i may (will) be transferring out of cleveland here sometime around july and headed for who knows where,usa. There is still a slight slight chance that i may be able to stay local around Lake Erie, but there is an even better chance that i may be out somewhere on a cutter on the west coast far far far away from walleye.

Thats the part that scares me and makes me sick to my stomach---i guess its the "fear of the unknown" on where i am going to be stationed next and what the future holds. Will i still be around Lake Erie, or will i be out breaking ice in the Bering sea??? By re-enlisting, it looks like i rolled the dice and most of my hobbies, including my boat may have to be put on the back burner and all be sold.

The hardest part about the whole thing is possibly giving up walleye fishing and all the great people i have met here in the area over the last four years and wondering what the future holds.

I can honestly say, this was as real hard decision. Hopefully my decision to re-enlist is the right one. I know im kind of "regretting" it now so to say, but i guess the reality of the whole thing is that my future and my career are far more important than my current hobbies and lifestyle. Being 22 now, i still have a long long time to play after i set sail and get my future and retiriment plan on a straight course. 

Im willing to bet, after todays decision- i will be finishing out my remaining 16 years and retiring at the age of 39. I guess The plus side of this whole thing is that i still have a steady income, a steady job, and great medical benefits with an even better retiriment plan--in todays world, i guess thats more than i can ask and hope for.

I know i will be hitting the lake hardcore untill the day i leave, IF indeed i do get sent somewhere "not so local". I guess i am just going to live it up, enjoy the last few months, cherish the time with friends and hopefully hang that 14lb HAWG for the spring derby. Its been a great time guys, but it looks like it may be coming to an end.....unless i get lucky and get to do it again for another 3 years in marblehead,lorain,fairport, ashtabula or buffalo..............heck id even go to michigan if i had too


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Good Luck and Best wishes for you George. You can still post wherever you are....


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Best of luck to you George,... and, you'll be back! I gave up a lot to join the AF back in '79. But, I learned a lot too in the 24 years I was with the AF and wouldn't trade those experiences for anything. Hopefully you get stationed nearby, but there's a lot o fishin out there to take advantage of grasshoppa. Florida, Gulf Coast, Chesapeake Bay, Outer Banks, even the land of fruits and nuts--California (Salmon in the American River) have been very very good to me.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Good luck buddy, but honestly you made the right choice. This economy is nuts right now and who knows how long its gonna take to get back on track. Plus the girls you date you would have to make six figures just to keep em fed. God speed George.


----------



## Lundfish-r-men (Mar 3, 2009)

George,
Even though I'm pretty new to posting on here, I've been enjoying reading your posts on here for the past few years! I'm sure it was a tough decision to make, but I can completely understand, especially in this tough economy. Good luck in your next port! I guess the plus side is......since your in the coast guard you'll always be close to water & fish!  You could always luck out and end up in Ludington, Michigan and be right in the middle of some world class salmon, steelhead, brown trout, and lake trout fishing! Good luck & good fishing! The "Lundfish-r-men"


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Good luck. I also think you made the right choice, with the economy the way it is and all.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Just think of it this way,if you do get stationed some place out west you could be fishing for salmon instead of walleye! Not a bad trade.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

SELL-FISH said:


> Good luck buddy, but honestly you made the right choice. This economy is nuts right now and who knows how long its gonna take to get back on track. Plus the girls you date you would have to make six figures just to keep em fed. God speed George.


scott, you always find the positives in everything


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

good luck,george.and that might have been the decision that you'll someday be glad you made.
with the downsides,there's always upsides.and you mentioned those.at this point in time,i think you may be glad you did it,after you get settled into your next enlistment.the steady pay and benefits are worth alot right now and probably for awhile to come.what you may have to give up won't be so hard to take once you get re-adjusted.especially if you get an assignment in an area that you can enjoy new and great fishing/outdoor adventures.and if it's only for 3 years,you'll be surprised how fast that time will go if you find ways to enjoy it.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

I do believe you made the right choice.I wish you the best where ever you do get stationed if not local.hey there is great walleye fishing in the columbia river


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

i wonder if anyone knows what size trolling bags i need for a 378 foot cutter????

Im just trying to get down slow enough for a good marlin bite or a mahi mahi strike


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Great Choice George !! I would have one the same thing. Hey maybe you can get to go some where warm !! I think Fla would be nice !


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

I would be all for heading west! AND Catch Real Fish..... Steelhead! None of those sissy lake erie steelhead. Those are used for bait! LOL

Lake ontario or michigan would be a good one too!

Good luck to you George. Hopefully you will get lucky and get a pig for the derby! See you soon.

Jared


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Absolutely the right choice. You would be crazy to give up something that secure in this economy, especially at your age. Good luck!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I don't really know what to say George... I can't image having to make that decision but you did make the right one...I hope you know that deep down. 

You are doing what you have to do right now, expecially in this economy, pay now or pay later, since your young pay now, if your away from the warreye for years, you can always move back after your done and get back on good 'ol Erie, we'll be waiting here for you when you return as most of us are here for the long run and fishing buddy's never forget old friends. I always try and look at the bright side of things no matter what. The good news is that your going to retire at a young age and that is something MANY of us are extremely envious of believe that. 

You'll be back buddy. Walleye fishing isn't a sport or hobby and it's a sickness you won't be able to get rid of no matter how long your gone. Salmon, Musky, Tuna, Marlin are everywhere around the US. You'll find something to catch I know you will. 

Good luck man, I'm glad I've become friends with you over the course of you being here on OGF and we'll reunite again, the second you get back call me I'll take you fishing that day no questions asked.

Don't worry we'll find someone else's berries to bust.

Where's Ezbite he's not gonna cry is he?


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Good Luck George.Once again you have failed me.Looks like I will have to find someone else to Kick around.Not wanting to sound like a ghoul but I will give you 25 cents on the dollar for the new blades that you have
Because I feel so bad that you may leave, I have decided to hold back in the FishCrazy derby.If I catch a bigger fish than you I will set it free in honor of you
You made the right choice!


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Good Luck Lifer!!! Who's gonna entertain this site after you leave? For your sake I hope you get a chance to stay, but if not, I'm sure it won't be long and you will be back. Fair winds and following seas!!


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

donkey said:


> Good Luck George.Once again you have failed me.I will have to find someone else to Kick around online.Not wanting to sound like a ghoul but I will give you 25 cents on the dollar for the new blades that you have
> Because I feel so bad that you may leave, I have decided to hold back in the FishCrazy derby.If I catch a bigger fish than you I will set it free in honor of you
> You made the right choice!


sounds good ron!!! Come over and pick them up when your ready.....let me knock the dust off a few first in may. 

No pitty party-----hang a Hawg, you deserve it more than anyone really. Yea, you bust my berries good---but ill forget about all that 

Seriously, good luck to everyone in the derby.........maybe its best that this will be my last one, i get to worked up over these [email protected] things 

If we pull another 10.5lber and it doenst sniff the top 10 again, ill give up walleye fishing and join Bassmasters 

I think the Thompson is cursed----it just cant pull hawgs when the time comes.....i think its operator error. At least for these next few months, i can blame "SimRad" for being a poor operator


----------



## brick (Sep 17, 2007)

good luck to you man.
spent 6 years US navy.
as much fun as walleye are, You cant believe the monsters you can find on the big pond. Where ever you end up make sure you take your fishing gear.


----------



## peerlessfisherman (Jun 2, 2006)

Good luck George! There is always a spot for you on the Peerless II whenever you come back to visit. We have a couple of spare bedrooms and your always welcome to stay with us. It's in your blood buddy, you'll be back!!!


----------



## stevenj (Sep 16, 2007)

George 
You are young,you are serving your country and community. You have the chance to do things that not many people are able to do.16 years till retirement sounds darn good to me. I don't regret what I have done with myself , wife 23 years, son 18, and career (blue collar, commercial refrigeration mechanic,commercial refrigeration install.) being 46 now needing
knee replacements,torn rotor cuff,arthritis, blah blah blah.The hindsite that I've said for years now, would have been exactly what you are doing, or Navy
till retirement.
I guess what I am saying is thanks for your service,Go get um and don't
regret your decisions. after retirement at 39 you will still be a young man
and then will become a civilian with a lot of good memories,then carry on
like the rest of us working stiffs.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Gju42486 said:


> ...I think the Thompson is cursed----it just cant pull hawgs when the time comes.....i think its operator error. At least for these next few months, i can blame "SimRad" for being a poor operator


George, there _*is *_life after Thompson... it's called Grady, or Carolina Classic, or ... 

Just don't turn into one of them gold chain and speedo wearin a_ _ holes in them saltwater go fast center consoles :clown:. (No offense to gold chain and speedo wearin a_ _ holes )


----------



## Cloud9 (Jun 11, 2008)

G-Man: (Figured you are going to need a nickname if you move out west and this one is better than some of your nicknames I've seen posted on OGF )

I certainly hope you still find the time to post on OGF even if you are no longer :T for the eyes. 

While I have not had the pleasure to fish with you, you should know I've learned a tremendous amount of info in the short time I've been on the site thanks to your posts.

I certainly hope you get the opportunity to stick around the Great Lake Region. 

Best of luck. Jason


----------



## OH Boy (May 26, 2008)

Best to you George and thank you for your service.

John


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

George, Good luck in the future, I was lucky enough to be able to retire at 49 years old and have spent the last 13 years taking people fishing. I know, it's tough but someone has to do it. At 22,spending 16 years in the service sounds like a looong time but it will fly by faster than you want it to. I think you are making a great decision. Thanks for your service.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

George, you did the right thing man. From an economic, and experience stand point. The only thing I ask is you hook me up with Lee, and Tiffany before you go.


----------



## topstroke (Aug 3, 2008)

who's gonna pull polish princes with me ha ha good luck george i will say goodbye in june lets get the hawgs


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

George, I think that you are making a smart move. I will miss all of your posts. You have a lot of knowledge for such a young guy. I don't think that you will regret traveling around and learning new things and meeting new people. Just remember one thing....no matter where you are stationed, wear the black and gold with pride!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

George - I'm sure going to miss reading your posts. You're always so up-beat, and the advice that you give to we newbies is a great help. Lots of good information given in an easy-to-understand way.
I really enjoyed the time that you took me fishing with you and your grandfather. I learned a lot about how to use big boards in the deep water off Geneva.
It might seem like a tough choice to make now, but I'm sure that down the road you'll see that you made the right choice.
Good luck to you, and thank you for your service.

Brian

ps - If you end up in the Bering Sea, Halibut fishing is a blast!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

George, never got to meet ya but I enjoyed reading youre posts, best of luck and thanks for your service.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Good luck George, even though we have never met you have always been willing to help. I guess that that not only applies in your personal life but
your professional life as well. Young people are faced with tough decisions
nowadays and I believe you made the right one. Theres one consolation in all
this. You will be close to the water and where theres water, theres fish.
Take care my friend hope that slim chance to stay in cleveland becomes reality

Bill


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

I have never had the good fortune to meet you personally, but I feel that I know you pretty well just by the way you handle yourself on the OGF site. I feel that you have probably made the right choice considering todays economic conditions. Jobs, there are few to none available and probably won't be for some time to come. I know it was probably a very hard choice to make but your economic future will remain bright and certain. God bless and Good luck to you where ever you may end up and what ever you may be doing.
Derald


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Who's gonna pick on EZ when you've moved on ???? Who ever it is better get with you, for some training. LOL

You know what they say, "When you come to fork in the road .... take one", and we all wish you the best. 

Here's hoping you pull a great duty.


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

best of luck too you George! Lets fish together before or if you get out of here. Your boat and mine...Geneva for sure and maybe some Lorain. 

Be safe out there!!!! Whereever you end up!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Good call George, I'm certain you won't regret it. Like Evileye says---you'll always be near water and fishing wherever you end up. Wish you all the best in your new assignment.


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Good luck George,really appreciate all your help getting started on Erie.Looks like you made a great decision with todays economy...Maybe you'll get to stay on the great lakes...either way keep in touch here and when you come back I'll let you take my Thompson out...You are always welcome on my boat.Thanks again, Rick


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks guys, it isnt "over" yet but i guess im preparing for the worse case scenario,haha.

My whole thinkin is......if you prepare for the worse, you cant be let down, but you can always be more happy 

As far as Ez goes, oh dont worry---ill be poking in here for sure if i do get moved.

As far as fishing, like i said------i WILL be out there (trying) to reak hell on the walleye untill the day i leave, if it comes down to that.

I still have the spring derby and also the migration open in Geneva to look forward to.

Right now, my transfer is leaning more towards july.....but august may be a possibility too-----in reality......who knows


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

george u made the right decision - and no need to worry with all the vacation time u get im sure youll still fish erie more then most of us, lol - and with all the die hard fisherman you've met i see no problem with u getting your erie fix!!! good luck to you man, nice to know you - post us some pics of the water your fishing where ever u end up! and dont sell your fishing gear u will regret it.


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

George,

Good luck to you, and like everyone else has said, you made the right choice. Things are tough out there right now. You will do fine wherever you may end up, but I think they may keep you on the lake if you just tell them how much we all like you. I will be out there with you until your departure. You also know that whenever you can make it back for a visit that there is space for you on many, many boats.

Again good luck,

Keith R.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Keith R said:


> George,
> 
> Good luck to you, and like everyone else has said, you made the right choice. Things are tough out there right now. You will do fine wherever you may end up, but I think they may keep you on the lake if you just tell them how much we all like you. I will be out there with you until your departure. You also know that whenever you can make it back for a visit that there is space for you on many, many boats.
> 
> ...


Keith, thats why i made this post 

im going to send this to my job detailer and use this for my public relations part, i mean--the coast guard is all about interaction with the public 

This post gives me some fire power to battle now !%

In all reality though---im actually "happy" to move on and see other things and where my future will take me. Yea, its going to suck giving everything i have here up, but like i said earlier---family,future,and a steady paycheck are more important than any walleye in Erie now........... (i think)


----------



## Trump Tight (Apr 23, 2006)

You made the right choice George. Good Luck, Fish Like Hell.


----------



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

George:
I can't really say anything, everybody has already said it so DITTO!
Keep the Sun to your face but not in your eyes, and the wind to your back?????


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

George,
while i've never had the pleasure of meeting you, I appreciate all you have contributed to the board...and I enjoy your sense of humor. I hope you will continue to contribute to the board no matter where you are stationed. I think you've made a good choice and in years to come , will not regret it. Just remember, the walleyes in lake erie are surrounded by land and can't really go anywhere, so they'll be here when you get back from whereever you are going! I salute ya!


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

Who is George ?


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

You made the right choice with todays economy retirement is a thing of the past..


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

George my first re-enlistment was in 1994 and I have been re-enlisting ever since. I too have that same feeling of uncertainty each time re-enlist. I have been around the world many times, as you will see life gets easier when you start moving up the military food chain. I turn 39 next month and could retire but i will stick it out until the don't let me anymore. I would miss the Duty, Honor, and Privilege to keep our nation safe. Heck I'm to young to retire anyway. The military has made a good life for me and my family. No matter what coast your on there will always be fish to catch and I'm sure you know you can always come back home to "Mother Erie". IHMO you have made the right decision.

Thanks for serving my "bother in arms".


BTW the Coast Guard was my second choice behind the USAF.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

George

Thank you for the entertainment on this site but most of all thank you for what you do for a living. 

Good Luck on your journey.

reo


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

Good luck George...enjoy your new adventure wherever it may be. It's a big world, with tons of great things to discover.

You definitely made the right decision. It's a noble profession, looks great on a resume, and chicks dig it! 

Juls


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Juls said:


> Good luck George...enjoy your new adventure wherever it may be. It's a big world, with tons of great things to discover.
> 
> You definitely made the right decision. It's a noble profession, looks great on a resume, and chicks dig it!
> 
> Juls


hahaha say what!?!?!??!? thats news to me


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

If you could chose when you'll be for the next three years where would it be?


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

FireMurph said:


> If you could chose when you'll be for the next three years where would it be?


id leave it vague---and have alot of "outs" for them to choose from.

Id say anywhere from marblehead to erie,pa

or somewhere around saginaw bay or michigan.....i either want a walleye or salmon lake


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Workdog said:


> George, there _*is *_life after Thompson... it's called Grady, or Carolina Classic, or ...
> 
> Just don't turn into one of them gold chain and speedo wearin a_ _ holes in them saltwater go fast center consoles :clown:. (No offense to gold chain and speedo wearin a_ _ holes )


He already has the speedo...Boy am I glad I don't have any of those or the gold chains lol.

Affirmative, they all said it George, you can post from anywhere, and there are bigger better fish out there. Actually if you get spoiled on the saltwater, you may give up the fresh disease. Oh and no bags out there, you will be running skip baits like lil water skii's for the dolphin...And maybe hook up with the unknown!
It's not really over until your fat girlfriend sings...I will hope you go to bula. for your sake tho. 

The way things are now days, there is not any doubt in my mind that you made the right choice. 
3 yrs to decide again? At least you have the security that you would not have otherwise. 

The early retirement, good health and plenty of time to enjoy what you want for the rest of your life will fall into place if you stay longer and like was mentioned the time will fly by. One day you will look back and go "Man where did the time fly to?"

Even with your credentials, you could find work on the water but you would actually have to work, lol.

Again, you did it right kemosabi. 
Now, get outta that  crap and :B pull the derby off. :B even if you have Gene's banana peel still on the boat. :Banane30:


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Good Luck George!! Spread those wings and fly, your young! There is always a place to land. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

First THANKS for your service, and as a word of encouragement, "who knows" you may be showing us marlin pictures from honolulu or some place a little nicer!


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Great choice George. As has been said at least you know you'll be by the water and fish of some kind. I had a few years in the Army where there was no fishing. But also got to fish in some places that some people only dream of. And some of the memories from those places I would not want to be without. And you may get somewhere you can fish year around and not have to worry about the cold and the snow. Good luck in your career. And though my boats not a Thompson or as big as yours, your welcome to come with me anytime.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

congrads on re-upping. you know my feelings on that one.

you'll do anything to get out of another butt whoppin' at HF.lol.

you aint outta here yet. we still got alot of fishing to do before your departure and a few bikinis to watch too


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

ezbite said:


> congrads on re-upping. you know my feelings on that one.
> 
> you'll do anything to get out of another butt whoppin' at HF.lol.
> 
> you aint outta here yet. we still got alot of fishing to do before your departure and a few bikinis to watch too


Tom,
you forgot...
AND... a few stingers to throw!


----------



## ErieOutfitters (Apr 20, 2008)

George,
Thank You is really all that needs to be said.........................Craig


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

George, don't let them kid you......it's not that uniform the chicks dig, it's the "Hardtop" man...... thnaks for sharing your thoughts and infromation with all of us, hope it contiunes form Clev. or where ever, HT


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Best of Luck George, wherever you may be stationed. As the rest have said, I too believe you have made the right decision, especially in our current situation. Not only is it a steady job and income, but you are protecting our country. For your service, I wish to thank you. 

Hope you decide to make it to Turtle Creek for the outing. The way work and the economy are going, it may be one of very few times I'm able to make it to Erie this season, unless things start picking up. 

And you can still visit us here, no matter where you go. Let us know how you are and what fish you're catching. We here at OGF aren't unlike family. Not everyone gets along, but you still have the support and respect from the majority. Keep in touch. We'll still be here for you.

Brian


----------



## johnkfisherman (Oct 6, 2008)

I too have enjoyed reading your posts george! You made the right choice and after that young retirement you might be back here taking us old coots out fishing...I know I will be too old and crepid to be running a boat by myself!

Thank you for your service to this great country of ours!


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Has anyone asked the walleye what they think?


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

George the only question I have is do you have a phone number for the fellow OGF'ers to call to keep you in the Lake Erie Area? We can be persuasive. You did make the right choice, it would just be nice to stay in the area.
I do want to get together with you and fish off geneva, maybe you can introduce me to some of the geneva/ashtabula crowd. After all, we need to stick together (we're both from Pa). Your welcome aboard the Miss Kate anytime and the offer still stands for the Turtle Creek Fest in april if your interested. There's more ways than trolling to catch walleyes.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

George, I hope your decision was based on my pep talk I gave you a few weeks back. Like I told you, the economy sucks and this is a good decision. I'm happy for you. Besides the walleye are not going anywhere. They still be here (if you have leave the area). Workdog and I will leave you a few. :T

Seriously, your a great friend, and mentor. A lot of people on OGF learned a lot from you. Good luck where ever you go and make the very best of it. Keep in touch bud. 

Now, the big question. What about EZ? Is this a single remote PCS move, or can you take your spouse? He's going to miss ya.  lol


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

I retired from the Army 5 years ago and am now working on my second retirement at another government position. The only true regrets I had over those 20 years was not being closer to family but I always visited at least once or twice a year. I got to see an do things I would have never imagined. The military offers great opportunities for those who take advantage of them. Yes, the 20 years flew by. Good luck George. By the way if you get stationed on the West Coat let me know especially in the Seattle Washington area. I have friends retired in that area that will get you into salmon and steelhead fishing and you will forget all about Walleye.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the posts guys, after sleeping on it overnight---i work up feelin better. Hey its only 16 more years 

As far as fishing goes, Tom we still got a few weeks of some badass night bite trips where we WILL hang a Hawg or two--

As far as the Hawgfest--your right, im never doing another one of those again  Your in trouble though, you cant steal my spot and my fish anymore !%

Guys this definitly ISNT goodbye---im goin to be out there a TONNNN untill i transfer, if i do transfer. 

Right now im hoping for anywhere from marblehead all the way east till buffalo and up to the saginaw bay area or out again to NY for some KINGS!

at least if i sell my boat, ill be able to get a new one in a few years


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Gju42486 said:


> TRight now im hoping for anywhere from marblehead all the way east till buffalo


better stay out of bills country, they dont take too kindly to squeeler fans stinkin' up the place, the thompson might end up over the falls.lol.

jess, jess, [email protected]:bomb::curse:


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Good Luck George! It's hard to fill up that Thompson with no money. Let alone buy more spoons,dipsy's,rods,reels,etc.... Career first. Hobbies second. You have your priorities right! Erie ain't going nowhere so you can always come back. Who knows you may be working out of the Ashtabula river? GOOD LUCK wherever you may be!


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

thank you for your service and willingness to go where you are called. i here those salmon give a pretty good tug out in the great northwest. i interviewed at a church in the san juan islands about 80 miles north of seattle, it was tempting, but too far from familt. God bless


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

ezbite said:


> better stay out of bills country, they dont take too kindly to squeeler fans stinkin' up the place, the thompson might end up over the falls.lol.
> 
> jess, jess, [email protected]:bomb::curse:


LOL, don't worry Tom, Firemurph and I will take care of ya. And you can fish on my boat. Us Stinger guys have to stick together anyway.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for what you do George
Hope ya stay around but even if you do leave it will just leave more fish for me and I mean ALOT more because all of those other Cleveland boys you teach to fish will be skunked now because the teacher will be gone 

CYA Around
Jonny

I'm gonna miss her-him? 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8O3Plt8DyMk"]YouTube - Brad Paisley - I'm Gonna Miss Her[/nomedia]


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Take care and be safe where ever you end up at, and thanks for making us safer where ever you go.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

You have plenty of vacation time, you can come back and visit us if you get relocated. I don't think you'll have a problem hoppin on someone's rig. Good luck, you made the right decision !


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Good luck where ever you end up. I was gone for over 20 years served ten got to fish all over the world. Enjoy it and have fun. After 20 yesrs away I moved back and can get the eyes again.

Thanks for doing your country proud and you've always got a seat on my boat if you need it


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

George - With the current economy, you made a great decision. Good luck wherever you go and thanks for your service to our country.
Snake


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

right decision 100%, single guy at 22 hell yea. Thousands are losing their jobs by the day---dont think you will have to worry about that. Just hope your next Station has Wii too.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

B Thomas said:


> right decision 100%, single guy at 22 hell yea. Thousands are losing their jobs by the day---dont think you will have to worry about that. Just hope your next Station has Wii too.


And the internet so you can get on myspace and keep on reeling in the hawg trailer trash queens you've gotten so good at catchin. Its gotta be that custom painted banana hamock from ole petes in your favorite frog pattern that keeps em bitin. LMFAO.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

SELL-FISH said:


> And the internet so you can get on myspace and keep on reeling in the hawg trailer trash queens you've gotten so good at catchin. Its gotta be that custom painted banana hamock from ole petes in your favorite frog pattern that keeps em bitin. LMFAO.


you know it bud!!!


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

Gju42486 said:


> I can honestly say, this was as real hard decision. Hopefully my decision to re-enlist is the right one. I know im kind of "regretting" it now so to say, but i guess the reality of the whole thing is that my future and my career are far more important than my current hobbies and lifestyle. Being 22 now, i still have a long long time to play after i set sail and get my future and retiriment plan on a straight course.
> 
> Im willing to bet, after todays decision- i will be finishing out my remaining 16 years and retiring at the age of 39. I guess The plus side of this whole thing is that i still have a steady income, a steady job, and great medical benefits with an even better retiriment plan--in todays world, i guess thats more than i can ask and hope for.



George, You know you made the right one. That shouldn't of been a no brainier. lol Retire at the age of 39 with a pension and benefits. A pension that will be there and not going to go broke. There will be plenty of time to fish after 39 and you got some security. Way to go George.


----------



## Kino (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for your service. I always wished I would have went to the coast guard instead of the infantry! I think with the economy the way it is, its a great move, plus you probably will never get one of these 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Good Luck George.I'll miss reading your posts.You made the rite choice.


----------



## 1987hurricane (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow i go away for the weekend and get back online to see this post. Well its been neat and fun to continue to read your posts. I enjoyed fishing with you and your grandpa last year as well as Leadcorebean on a trip you had a get here by (now ) post. The bat made me get one for my boat and the ping from the metal is very inspirational. The choice you made to Re enlist i had to make some years back. Some enjoy the service and if the job is inspirational stay as long as your heart says to. Call me to fish Geneva and i will go out of Ashtabula and supply you with some help if needed. Good luck to you and keep in touch.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Spaniel235 said:


> Has anyone asked the walleye what they think?



I think there was a big underwater sigh of relief....
good luck in the future George.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Gju42486 said:


> i wonder if anyone knows what size trolling bags i need for a 378 foot cutter????
> 
> Im just trying to get down slow enough for a good marlin bite or a mahi mahi strike



I hear 2 24' Thompsons filled with water, one on each side slows them down enough:Banane19:

Take care and thanks for your service.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Toxic said:


> LOL, don't worry Tom, Firemurph and I will take care of ya. And you can fish on my boat. Us Stinger guys have to stick together anyway.


Eeeewww, ANOTHER STINGER IN YOUR ..$, and you said at one time you had no friends.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

silver shad said:


> Good Luck George.I'll miss reading your posts.You made the rite choice.


I couldn't write it any better.
Thanks for your service... and Marblehead ain't so bad... if that's where you end up.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Good luck George, thanks for your service and all your fish reports. You made the right choice.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hey george, 3 more in the coast guard? navy still wouldnt take ya?


----------



## Boondocker7 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi George,

My name is Terry, you don't know me, and I don't know anyone personally on this board, I am a fairly new member. 

Yourself and many other folks here, including myself, have military backgrounds. Those folks have given you some very sage advice on their own military experiences and suggestions on staying the course with your USCG career.

I retired several years ago. I don't have much to add to what has already been suggested except to recommend highly that you "stay in" until you receive your 20-year letter that guarantee's your right to a military retirement. At that time you have bagged a retirement and you can move on to another career if that strikes your fancy.

I do not know how old you are and the young years in the military are the hardest, which I believe Norm has pointed out. If you can get by this period and make it into retirement you are going to be rewarded with an excellent monthly retirement check, continuing education, and healthcare for you and your family. 

See the "big picture," "see the future!" 

Good luck George!

Semper Fi!

Terry


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Boondocker7 said:


> Hi George,
> 
> My name is Terry, you don't know me, and I don't know anyone personally on this board, I am a fairly new member.
> 
> ...


thanks terry---im 22 now, ill be 23 in april.

Got in july of 2005 and was born april of 86. I got 4 years in so far


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

You gotta get that milk off your lip dude.  lol


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Terry knows what he's talking about. A military retirement is a *VERY *good deal. For an example, I pay less for a family of four annually for health ins than some single persons in a month. We're going thru the insurance deal with my oldest, who has to come off my insurance when he hits 23. But, in the Army Guard, he was getting a free-ride degree. A CG career is not for everyone. But, if you can handle the demands, the rewards are there. Best of luck with whatever your future holds. And yes, I got a seat open on the Grady too...  That's if you can stomach fishing with a Stinger troller.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Workdog said:


> Terry knows what he's talking about. A military retirement is a *VERY *good deal. For an example, I pay less for a family of four annually for health ins than some single persons in a month. We're going thru the insurance deal with my oldest, who has to come off my insurance when he hits 23. But, in the Army Guard, he was getting a free-ride degree. A CG career is not for everyone. But, if you can handle the demands, the rewards are there. Best of luck with whatever your future holds. And yes, I got a seat open on the Grady too...  That's if you can stomach fishing with a Stinger troller.


id have to save my caddies full of ole petes and keep my side clean 

heck, maybe ill just run those "stickbaits" like the one day we were out there......


----------



## turkeymikey (Jul 3, 2008)

Gju42486 said:


> thanks terry---im 22 now, ill be 23 in april.
> 
> Got in july of 2005 and was born april of 86. I got 4 years in so far



I have shoes older than you! Maybe even underware..  I am an old fart!

George, I have a Son in the AF and a Son-in-Law that is an Army Ranger. They are both making careers out of the Military. I am so very proud of them. I am sure there are many OGF people are as proud of you! It is a tough decision to make but, it is one you will never be sorry for. 

My AF Son is taking classes to have a degree when he gets out so that if he wants to work he will have it. And, he will probably figure out what his major will be. He is currently on probably his 10th post Military career. LOL By the time he gets his 20 in he might have it figured out. I am hoping! 

The only sound advice I can give you is that at 38 you are still just a pup! You will have many years to chase your dreams. 

Good luck to you George and Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry to see you go, Hope you'll stay around here. It's been a pleasure knowing you, you're one hell of a guy!

I always beleive that everything happens for the best. My only advize would be : "Stay True" and you'll do just fine.

I woudn't jump on Donkey's offer to "buy" your fishing stuff. Knowing you, some of that stuff could turn out to be colector items. Donkey is looking to make a killing here.

Don't Be Araid of The Dark!


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Fish-Crazy said:


> Sorry to see you go, Hope you'll stay around here. It's been a pleasure knowing you, you're one hell of a guy!
> 
> I always beleive that everything happens for the best. My only advize would be : "Stay True" and you'll do just fine.
> 
> ...


yea i seen right through his offer. I got some baits in my box that just make fish want to flop in my boat....they are that good. I wont let him anywhere near those.

Its almost derby time bud!


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

George,

You do what you think is best for George. I can only wish you do what I wish I would have done and with this economy the decision is a lot easier. I wish that I would have joined the Armed Forces and made a career out of it. If I had, I would be retired and enjoying life on Lake Erie right now. I had an Uncle retired from the Coast Guard in Alaska at age 48 and guided in Alaska until his untimley death at age 53 in an accident on the McClaren River.

Enjoy your life to the fullest.

You'll just have to introduce the Rednek Weights to the West Coast. LOL

Good Luck in your decisions and May GOD Bless You!.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

George this much I know.As an enlisted man you are limited as to what they will ship to your next duty station for free.Contrary to what Fish Crazy tells you it would be a lot easier on you financially to unload some of your gear on me at the rate that I offered.My son is a Captain in the Special Forces and as an officer gets his gear packed and shipped free to wherever they ship him.
Correct me if I am wrong but I believe that you are an enlisted man and as such have a limit on what they will ship for free.
I am offering you the opportunity to lighten your load physically and spiritually by taking some of your gear off of your hands, if you have to move out of State.Since I am a fair and patient man I am willing to wait until you get your orders to pick thru your gear.
I would also suggest you hang onto your paintball gun.I mentioned you to my group of players this past Sunday and they told me you were more than welcome to come and play.It is too bad you could not make it you would have had a ball.Literally


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

heyheyheyhey, im first in line for those 4 spoon caddys full of stingers.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

EZ, you and Donkey can fight over his Stingers. I want his BASS BAITS.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Bob Why said:


> Easy, you and Donkey can fight over his Stingers. I want his BASS BAITS.


i didnt fall for that trick bob---i still own 0 of those things, i know ezbite cant say the same 

im still considering that a fluke, i think the walleye's were screwed up from continually getting crushed by those 6footers we were out there trolling in :T


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Bob Why said:


> EZ, you and Donkey can fight over his Stingers. I want his BASS BAITS.


Bob;I have no interest in his Stingers.I only wish to buy his Colarado blades.I do not have the boat storage or deep pockets that George has to keep a bunch of worthless junk.Perhaps we should throw Dice for his gear.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

i dont have many blades donkey----this was before my "addiction" i have yet to take a more recent picture of the other two boxes and also box of willows.....

let me know what colors you like, this is one of 3 boxes--you may want to steal kevin,gary or scotts blades as mine are only a small percentage of what they have


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

George;That's what I'm talkin about!I realize that Gary,Scott and Kevin have a much larger collection than you.But theirs are used and worn with teeth marks all over them.I am only looking for pristine blades to add to my tool bag.Those look fine and I will take them.You can sleep peacefully knowing those blades are spoken for upon your departure.Do you accept playpal?


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

unfortunately paypal wont work on this transaction.

I will however let you pay for my derby fee and a few of these "green" things........










donkey, i think this thread just proves how bad winter is...........we just need to get out there and fish under the dark, foggy sky's of cleveland :T


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm interested in his Ole Pete's spoons. I was going to place an order but maybe I should wait!!!!


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> unfortunately paypal wont work on this transaction.
> 
> donkey, i think this thread just proves how bad winter is...........we just need to get out there and fish under the dark, foggy sky's of cleveland :T


You may be right.I only wait for the sun to warm the surface of my boat a little more so that I may apply a final coat of wax.Once the wax hardens all bets are off.Get your little Orange inflatable ready in case I seek help.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

ezbite said:


> heyheyheyhey, im first in line for those 4 spoon caddys full of stingers.


Why would you do that? You know there is something wrong with them as Geo's stingers never catch fish!
Oh I almost forgot. Will somebody please close this thread?


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

George, dem's a lot o blades for someone who don't catch any Walleyes on harnesses... :S You thinkin they will give themselves up if they think they are surrounded????  heheheh


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

donkey------i will need you to pick your top 5 fish catching blades out of my box as i will set those aside just for you. I have alot of friends so in honor of me, i have chosen to give one blade per friend.

If you will list your most productive blades i will take a good note of that and put those aside


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

5 blades would only last me about 3 hours the way I fishI do not wish to purchase broken lots.It is all or none.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

donkey said:


> 5 blades would only last me about 3 hours the way I fishI do not wish to purchase broken lots.It is all or none.


they are all yours then----send me an envelope with the cash like in the picture above and i will meet you at a ramp of your choice when the night bite kicks off


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BlueMax said:


> Why would you do that? You know there is something wrong with them as Geo's stingers never catch fish!


come on gene, we both know thats "operator error" those stingers always work in my boat:woot:


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for your service George. Stayin in the CG makes a lot of sense with civilian jobs as they are. Hope you find a good walleye chop (or the equivalent) at your next duty station.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

BlueMax said:


> Oh I almost forgot. Will somebody please close this thread?


La Dee Da Da, let the vultures and lawyers and blood suckers and leeches and mooches and beggars and gimme gimmie people please come out.
Hey George, roll on your side so I can give you a hard kick in the ribs while you are down, you might like it  See we always told you that you had a lot of friends. 
I know it's all in fun, don't nobody get wound up 
Oh ya, what Gene said above. LOL


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 14, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> hahaha say what!?!?!??!? thats news to me


DUH! Women love a man in uniform....you just have to remember to smile. LOL

Juls


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Bigfoot said:


> DUH! Women love a man in uniform....you just have to remember to smile. LOL
> 
> Juls


me and smiling dont go together unless theres a 13+ pound walleye in the boat, or a large sum of money  heck....even a new boat may make me smile :T


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

That slick on top his head makes people smile. 
I really think thats what attracts EZ to him in a way, he rubs/polishes it like a genie.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

George,

I am a little late getting into the post, but I wanted to congratulate you on a good decision.

My dad is retire Army, the best moved he said he ever made. I was not fortunate enough to make it to the military, (Darn baseball injury - I even had a nomination to West Point) This was a hard decision, but it is the best for you and your future.

On a sad note, even though we have never met face-to-face - I have benifited so much from your post, reports, and radio chatter while on the big pond. that is what I will miss.. I always knew if you were on the lake, I would get a good report of what was going on with the bite.

Good luck to you, and I hope you get your choice of locations!


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote "i didnt fall for that trick bob---i still own 0 of those things, i know ezbite cant say the same im still considering that a fluke"

It was no fluke, George. That bait has caught a lot of Walleye at different times. Haven't done as good with the other colors though. Even the ones that are supposedly eye colors.
I'll give you $20 for that box of blades with an option to buy it back when you get back to Cleveland if you have to leave.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Bob Why said:


> Quote "i didnt fall for that trick bob---i still own 0 of those things, i know ezbite cant say the same im still considering that a fluke"
> 
> It was no fluke, George. That bait has caught a lot of Walleye at different times. Haven't done as good with the other colors though. Even the ones that are supposedly eye colors.
> I'll give you $20 for that box of blades with an option to buy it back when you get back to Cleveland if you have to leave.


ill have to see donkey's reply to this and see if he can make the deal a little sweeter for me.....or make my wallet a little more full


----------

